# 1927 Iver Johnson Road Racer Model 90 4 Sale



## Gary Meneghin (Mar 3, 2012)

I am selling my 1927 Iver Johnson Road Racer model 90. The bike has been recently reconditioned (not restored) and is 100% original except for these two items.

1) high quality reproduction cork grips made by Charlie Matteo that are very close to those shown as an option in the 1927 IJ catalogue
2) head badge was re plated in 14 karat gold as described in the catalogue. In the distant past, someone had tried to polish the head badge and removed almost all of the gold plating

Here is what the bike has:

1) molydenum steel alloy diamond frame painted black with gold pin stripping
2) Major Taylor handle bars
3) cork grips - identical to those used by Major Taylor when he raced for IJ
4) Fairbanks-Boston laminated wood rims in great condition
5) matching set of NOS United States Special Racer tubular tires that still hold air
6) Diamond chain
7) rat trap racing pedals
8) Persons road/track racing saddle
9) New Departure Type A rear hub with coaster brake ( a $5 option for this model in the IJ catalogue)
10) New Departure front hub
11) gold plated head badge - 14 karat
12) nickel plated head tube and forks
13) original Oakland Cyclery dealer decal  
14) extension stem

Reconditioning Process
Bike was completely taken apart and every piece was cleaned and then polished on a professional buffing machine with Jewelers Rogue. Has  original paint and all plated surfaces - no rust.

This bike cost $55 in 1927 when the average monthly salary for a teacher was $62. I believe this is the best original condition racing bike of this era available for sale.

If you are interested in buying this bike, please do the following:
1) visit my website   garysrestoration.com 
2) make me an offer through my website not through the CABE. 
3) please do not ask me what I want for the bike - just make me a fair offer that takes into account the rarity and excellent condition of this bike
4) all questions about the bike must come through my website to receive an answer. I do not correspond through the CABE website.

If I do not get a satisfactory offer through the CABE or The Wheelmen,  I will then post this bike for sale on eBay.

For the record, I am the restorer who sold the 1935 Elgin Bluebird on eBay in December, 2011 and my 1952 Rollfast Hoppy bike at the Bonhams LA Peterson auction in October, 2011.

Thanks  very much for your interest - GARY MENEGHIN


----------



## Gary Meneghin (Mar 6, 2012)

*Website*

I just realized that I made a typo in the ad. 

My website is    garysrestorations.com   - (I left off the s at the end of restoration)

Sorry for the error. You can now reach me with any questions.

GARY


----------



## pelletman (Dec 7, 2012)

Gary, do you have the serial number on this bike?


----------

